# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Samsung] Η οθόνη του tablet samsung galaxy II (10.1 ) έχει γραμμές  όλων των χρωμάτων

## gstar

Γεια χαρά σας φίλοι του Forum. Ζητώ τα φώτα σας για το τι έχει πάθει το tablet . Θέλει άραγε άλλαγμα όλη η οθόνη ή το πρώτο μέρος με την αφή.Εάν θέλει όλη η οθόνη κάποιες οδηγίες ή ένα σχετικό link, video κ.τ.λ ευπρόσδεκτα. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά και να είστε πάντα καλά!
Σας παραθέτω και μία φωτογραφία του ασθενή για πιο εύκολη διάγνωση, και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

----------


## tranzistor

μάλλον δεν είναι οθόνη, κάτι σε γραφικών μου δείχνει

----------


## qazwsx

ΟΘΟΝΗ ΦΙΛΕ ΤΕΛΟΣ!!!

----------


## qazwsx

> μάλλον δεν είναι οθόνη, κάτι σε γραφικών μου δείχνει


Φιλε Δημητρη με τι γνωσεις απαντας αν επιτρεπετε?

----------

